# Is anyone using the MLS Map anymore?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I see it is still working but is anyone using the MLS Map anymore: 

*http://www.frappr.com/mlsmap* 

Jerry


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry McColgan on 07/28/2008 5:08 PM

I see it is still working but is anyone using the MLS Map anymore: map Jerry


I'd completely forgotten about that. Thanks for reminding us. --Ron in AK


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

1st I heard of it . I think its a good way to know of local members 
Dave


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Just checked it out. Great idea.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I added me... cool.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried to put myself on there, but it assumes I am in Zoninsville IN for some reason?!? Granted, it would be nice being that close to Watts.....


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

It has been a long time since I put myself on the map and I have forgotten how to do anything with it. 

Here is a link to archived information about the MLS Map: 

http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=34689 

And another one at: 

http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=20257 

Perhaps they will help. 

Jerry


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

I completely forgot about it, too. Thanks for bringing it up!


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I had not heard of the map before so many thanks Jerry for bringing it to my notice. 
I have marked where I am, more or less. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Heck Alan, 

I never knew it was possible to find all you furriners on it. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 

Here I am getting credit for someone else's work. 

Cheers, 

Jerry 



Posted By Great Western on 07/30/2008 3:33 PM
I had not heard of the map before so many thanks Jerry for bringing it to my notice. 
I have marked where I am, more or less. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif" border=0>


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Does anyone know how we can update our information on MLS Map?

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure a LOT of guys that are regulars here that are NOT on the map. Come on guys!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I put myself in there, but no email address (spam), and did not put my exact location (thieves) ... notice this map is not exclusive to just mls. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I forgot also.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I originally made the map! 
and it appears I still have admin control.. 

although the map software has changed a LOT! 
and things dont seem to be working properly..(on firefox anyway..I havent tried it on IE yet) 

when I stop the slideshow, by clicking the red button in the upper left corner of the map, 
I can then zoom in and out and scroll around.. 

but when I click on anyones "dot"..nothing happens! 
it doesnt open up with their info.. 

anyone else having that problem? 

looks like they have changed the software a lot.. 
I will try to mess around with it..see if I can re-familiarize myself with it.. 

meanwhile, I should be able to edit people, if needed.. 

someone said "its not exclusive to MLS".. 
just curious, who did you find that isnt from MLS? 

Scot


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

One potential difficulty is that when the information becomes outdated it apparently requires a MLS Administrator to change anything so be careful to get it the way you want it the first time.

"To edit this map, you must be a map *admin*." 
Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 01/04/2009 11:00 AM
I originally made the map! 
and it appears I still have admin control.. 

Hi Scot,

Can you delete me so that I can reenter my information and update it?

Thanks,

Jerry McColgan
Austin, Arkansas


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

ok! its working for me now.. 

Jerry, 
you have been deleted..try to re-add yourself.. 

I dont know why individual "map members" cant delete or edit their own entries..that would make sense! 
but apparently it isnt an option.. 

but its not a big deal for me to delete anyone if you want to change or edit your entry.. 
(I can maybe just edit it too..rather than delete it..if there is just a minor thing you want changed..) 

Who saw people on the map that are NOT from MLS? 
im curious if maybe some "spam" entries have found their way onto the map..if so, I will just delete them.. 

thanks, 
Scot


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot, 

I think the implication here is that anyone with access to the internet will have access to any personal info posted on the map. 

Dave


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dltrains on 01/04/2009 2:57 PM
Scot, 

I think the implication here is that anyone with access to the internet will have access to any personal info posted on the map. 

Dave 




Dave,
I dont think anyone has made that implication..
but yes, technically you are correct..

although its unlikely anyone from outside of MLS will even come across it..but of course they could.

like anything else, just be careful what you put on the map!

dont put your exact address or phone number..
actually, most people just put a city..nothing else.

then if other MLS members want to contact other members in their area, they can simply send an email..

The map was created just as a tool for garden railroaders to see if any other garden railroads live in their immediate area..

in some senses, its actually a bit of a failure in that respect I think..
I happen to know there are at least 40 garden railroaders in the Rochester, NY area..and im still the only one on the map! 

but I know who the other ones are, because im a member of the local club..

perhaps someone from rochester might see me on the map, and send me a note asking if there is a Rochester area garden RR club..

then I could reply and say yes, there is, and tel them about it..so the MLS map might might prove useful for things like that..

its not much a useful tool perhaps..but it might help some fellow garden railroaders get in touch..even if it helps one person locate a local club,

or meet other local model railroders, then I guess its worth it..

just be careful what you add...but everyone has individual control over what they put on the map about themselves..

and if you dont even want "the world" to know that you have a garden railroad at all..you dont have to put yourself on the map! 

its all strictly voluntary..


Scot


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

I added my railroad also but used my alternate e-mail due to spam issues.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I made that implication... 

From my post above: "I put myself in there, but no email address (spam), and did not put my exact location (thieves) ... notice this map is not exclusive to just mls. " 

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I added myself also, used generic location too, I know where I am on there relative to the tag


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

_*Boy ..Its been a long time and forgot this like others.. Tks Jerry for bringing it up..*_









_*I had to go and update some of it*_. 

http://www.frappr.com/noelw


----------

